# Surrogacy-seeking surrogate mother



## GemmaS (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi I am appealing for NHS ivf surrogecy funding
But I need to find a surrogate mother,
I was not sure how to do this correctly,and when was the best time to search and find a match
Please can you help me,any advice,support and guidence would be grately appreciated,
Many thanks for your time and help,
I look forward to hearing from you soon
Sent from IP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck in your search
It is hard as it is illegal in the UK to advertise for a surrogate, and illegal for a surrogate to advertise their services!!!

Here is a great link from one of the mums on the thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271631.msg4686365#msg4686365


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Just to say that PCT's often have complex criteira to access IVF fiunding through the NHS and this can vary considerably from one PCT to another.  You will need to see whether or not you will meet your local PCT criteria and if necessary look at their appeal's process.

You will also need to manage the legal issues associated with surrogacy with care and it would be sensible to look at this side of things carefully too and get some expert legal advice about this.

Best of luck

LouGhevaert


----------

